# Zwickel In Queensland (The show must go on)



## Batz (9/10/08)

Zwickel is visiting Queensland in January so lets have a get together so he can meet some of the brewers here.

Times and dates will have to be confirmed of course, as I am sure he will want to pack as much into his holiday as possible.
So perhaps keep Saturday 17th Jan. free for a brewers night at the Bat Cave :icon_chickcheers: 
All welcome to attend and stay the night.

Oh Zwickel has named it "Hot Summer Night in Queensland". I think it means piss-up in German


Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/10/08)

I'm in, and looking forward to finally meeting Zwickel and having a beer. I am penciling in jan 17th on my calander. I might bring down one of my Mild ales and a Beer Engine if you want. " A piss up at Batz?", unheard of!!!!!

Batz
AndrewQld


----------



## bonj (9/10/08)

Sounds like a plan. I'll try and guard that date on the calendar.


----------



## Batz (9/10/08)

Hell being hit up for beds already

All gone I am afraid,one for our guest and the other for Andrew and wife .Floor space left and right :lol:

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (9/10/08)

Section me off a piece of garage floor Batz, and is this a family event (wives invited)?????

Jay


----------



## troydo (9/10/08)

HAHA i will have just gotten back from germany 2 days before!

Im keen, all things depending..,.

is he visiting brisbane?


----------



## bconnery (9/10/08)

Far too far in advance for me to make real plans but I'll pencil the date in.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/10/08)

You boys better put your drink'n boots on and get to work on a few good Pilsners.This man loves Pilsners and knows how to drink them. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You boys better put your drink'n boots on and get to work on a few good Pilsners.This man loves Pilsners and knows how to drink them. :icon_cheers:
> GB


gday mates,

yeah Neville, Im gonna check out if the Queenslanders are able to brew a good Pilsner like yours 


....but I do not intend to come to Australia to drink only european style beers, neither Id like to eat any european food there, so Im looking forward for a shipload of seafood, washed down by a barrel of Australian Pale Ale 

Maybe after a few liters of APA I can improve my english pronunciation 

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Duff (9/10/08)

Heading to the far north Zwickel? The Bunyip and I will take care of you


----------



## winkle (9/10/08)

I'm up for a beer either in Brisvegas or up at the Bat Cave :icon_drunk:


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

Duff said:


> Heading to the far north Zwickel? The Bunyip and I will take care of you


thank you so much homebrewers for the warm welcome.

So far Ive made only the flight reservations, not yet any schedule for our stay.

As soon as Ive made up our itinerary, Ill let you know.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (9/10/08)

> thank you so much homebrewers for the warm welcome.
> 
> So far Ive made only the flight reservations, not yet any schedule for our stay.
> 
> ...



Port Douglas is SO worth the visit... beautiful!


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

Katie said:


> Port Douglas is SO worth the visit... beautiful!


yeah, thats true. Ive been there already several times, up to the beautiful Daintree and further to Cooktown. I love it.

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

I'm in - no need to reserve a bed for me Batz, I left mine there last Brewerhood Meet. I didn't even get to sleep on it - I slept on Hennos - which may sound romantic, but he actually scored a bed inside after watching BULP put together his Rubics cube bed after a few belgians....


----------



## Henno (9/10/08)

Batz said:


> Hell being hit up for beds already
> 
> All gone I am afraid,one for our guest and the other for Andrew and wife .Floor space left and right :lol:
> 
> Batz



I'm sure I reserved the double for Henno and wife last night on the phone when we were talking about this............. :angry: Andrew will probably win a comp and pull out at the last minute anyway you know. :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> I'm sure I reserved the double for Henno and wife last night on the phone when we were talking about this............. :angry: Andrew will probably win a comp and pull out at the last minute anyway you know. :icon_cheers:



Well in that case you'll have a bed then  . And I think 3 weeks is hardly "last minute", but don'T worry there aren't anymore comps at that time of year.

Andrew


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

aaahhh.... Batz, Ive almost forgotten... no need for beds for us either, this time most possibly were going to rent a camper van, so well be independent.

The Date 17.Jan. would match perfect.


----------



## Henno (9/10/08)

we'll bring a tent and sleep under the trees with the chooks.


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> we'll bring a tent and sleep under the trees with the chooks.



The blonde cutie is mine Henno :wub: They're much more gentle than Sqyres goats.


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

Chooks?....goats?....Ive heard some do it with sheep, is that true? ....oh...may be it was on an island south-east of Australia....Im not sure...


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> Chooks?....goats?....Ive heard some do it with sheep, is that true? ....oh...may be it was on an island south-east of Australia....Im not sure...



Yes - there are sheep rumors on the sexual behavior of the eastern states of Australia ( North and South Island + the Islands in the Bay of Plenty ) but it's all chooks and goats for the SE Qld Brewerhood. Accept no subsitute! :lol:


----------



## bonj (9/10/08)

InCider said:


> Yes - there are sheep rumors on the sexual behavior of the eastern states of Australia ( North and South Island + the Islands in the Bay of Plenty ) but it's all chooks and goats for the SE Qld Brewerhood. Accept no subsitute! :lol:


And BaaBra... let's not forget BaaBra. Many a cold SE Qld night has been passed by the brewerhood, snuggled up to her soft fleece.


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

I see...do you mean those cuties?





I want one...


----------



## Duff (9/10/08)

Katie said:


> Port Douglas is SO worth the visit... beautiful!



Some of us have to rough it. There's nothing like a Pilsener with the Bunyip in the pool across the road from Four Mile Beach Zwickel.




BTW: That's Thommo serving the Bunyip. I'm much better looking.


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> I see...do you mean those cuties?
> 
> View attachment 21719
> 
> ...



You can have the yellow one Zwickel - the black and yellow sheep are spoken for. You can't fleece a man of his lamb! :beer:


----------



## Batz (2/11/08)

Not really all the far off guys,have a think then tell SHMBO that your going to be here ! h34r: 

I'll borrow that sword of Bindi's to discuss who can't make it at the Xmas swap

Batz


----------



## bindi (2/11/08)

Batz said:


> Not really all the far off guys,have a think then tell SHMBO that your going to be here ! h34r:
> 
> I'll borrow that sword of Bindi's to discuss who can't make it at the Xmas swap
> 
> Batz


 
You can borrow the 2X Cutless I have Batz , I will not be at the swap but the 17th of Jan [from memory :blink:] or about that time is good for me.
Hope to have a dark lager ready by then, brewing it tomorrow.


----------



## Batz (2/11/08)

bindi said:


> You can borrow the 2X Cutless I have Batz ,.




Ha Har me hearty







Batz


----------



## InCider (2/11/08)

Bindi, we'll need the fez too


----------



## warra48 (2/11/08)

And who will start a new thread?:

Show us your photos with Zwickel


----------



## Kenny the plumber (2/11/08)

Hey Zwicks hows it going are you going to get to Perth agian? look us up if you do!!


----------



## Zwickel (2/11/08)

Kenny the plumber said:


> Hey Zwicks hows it going are you going to get to Perth agian? look us up if you do!!


Hi mate,
youve got a PM :icon_cheers:


----------



## Henno (2/12/08)

I know a lot of people are still recovering from the Xmas case swap but I didn't go to that and I wanna play again. Also my wife is nudging me to get a date on the Zwickel at the bat cave affair so we can start organising our work around it.

Is it still looking good for Sat 17th Jan coz that is sneaking up awful fast?


----------



## reviled (2/12/08)

You coming to NZ mate? Its only 4 hours away from QLD


----------



## Batz (2/12/08)

Henno said:


> I know a lot of people are still recovering from the Xmas case swap but I didn't go to that and I wanna play again. Also my wife is nudging me to get a date on the Zwickel at the bat cave affair so we can start organising our work around it.
> 
> Is it still looking good for Sat 17th Jan coz that is sneaking up awful fast?




Yep 17th

Who's going to be here?

Batz


----------



## Henno (2/12/08)

I'm in



Henno and Teri


----------



## NickB (2/12/08)

Fingers crossed I should be able to make it!


----------



## PostModern (2/12/08)

Where else in Aus are you travelling this time, Zwickel? I'm sure members from other states would also like to have a beer with one of AHB's favourite foreign correspondents.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/12/08)

Batz said:


> Yep 17th
> 
> Who's going to be here?
> 
> Batz



Yep, Andrew and Lisa


----------



## clean brewer (2/12/08)

Hopefully myself..

Have to work as usual on the day/night as I have to cook for a Wedding but I would likely drive there after the wedding, im sure these things kick on for hours?????


----------



## Duff (2/12/08)

Head north Zwickel and drink beer with the DAG's :icon_drunk: 

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (2/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Mr and Mrs Zwickel
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending


----------



## JoeG (3/12/08)

I'm in

Mr and Mrs Batz
Mr and Mrs Zwickel
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG


----------



## Barramundi (3/12/08)

any victorians up for a road trip ??
would be good to meet up with some of our QLD brothers as well as the international celebrity among us in Zwickel


----------



## Ross (3/12/08)

I should be there...hopefully.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (3/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Mr and Mrs Zwickel
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross


----------



## bonj (3/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Mr and Mrs Zwickel
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.


----------



## TidalPete (3/12/08)

I should be there depending on things.
TP :beer:


----------



## Batz (3/12/08)

I have just been told that Zwickel maybe postponing his trip in January.I believe it work related problems.
He could be arriving later in the year,that will put in my work zone  

Anyway I'll report when I know.


Batz


----------



## NickB (3/12/08)

As they say....

*BUGGER*


----------



## winkle (3/12/08)

Hhhrummp  

Oh well MT Brewery that weekend :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (3/12/08)

winkle said:


> Hhhrummp
> 
> Oh well MT Brewery that weekend :icon_cheers:




May still have a get together hey?
Catch some eels out the dam :lol: :lol: Been talking about that one for a while.

Batz


----------



## Batz (3/12/08)

Brewers it's off with Zwickel ,poor bugger got a problem with January.

So what about a .......Knock Knock ....who's there?

Zwickel 

Sorry Zwickel's not here

No it's me Zwickel 

Zwickel not here man

Well lets just drink beer instead 

It's Kin Kin so loose your virginity and anything else you think you have.


Batz


----------



## Zwickel (3/12/08)

howdy homebrewers,

Im very sad, my employer urged me to postpone the holidays until March/April because were short in staff at the moment. Anyway, Im still in negotiations.

As soon as I know more about it, Ill let you know.

Anyway the year 2009 will be the last year that Im on the payroll, end of 2009 Im going to retire.
So from 2010 on I will spend the most of my time in Australia and brewing beers

:icon_cheers: :icon_chickcheers: :beerbang:  :icon_chick


----------



## QldKev (3/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Mr and Mrs Zwickel (working)
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
TP
------------
If these still spaces avail, QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)


----------



## stillscottish (4/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
TP
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/12/08)

Zwickel said:


> howdy homebrewers,
> 
> Im very sad, my employer urged me to postpone the holidays until March/April because were short in staff at the moment. Anyway, Im still in negotiations.
> 
> ...


A big YES for that. I can learn from the master Pils man.The house is nearly finished so plenty of room this time.Cant wait.
GB


----------



## Zwickel (4/12/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> A big YES for that. I can learn from the master Pils man.The house is nearly finished so plenty of room this time.Cant wait.
> GB


Thanks a lot Neville, but I gotta say, you know very well how to brew a Pils, yours has been the best homebrewed Pils I ever had in Australia.

Surely well come over again and of course Id like to check your fully automated brewing system  meanwhile it should work already?

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (4/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
TP
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish


----------



## jayandcath (5/12/08)

So what do we do now Batz?????, are we still coming over for a gathering or is it all tits up?????

I'd hate to waste a leave pass (really wanting some more spooning time with Incider)  

Jay


----------



## Batz (5/12/08)

jayandcath said:


> So what do we do now Batz?????, are we still coming over for a gathering or is it all tits up?????
> 
> I'd hate to waste a leave pass (really wanting some more spooning time with Incider)
> 
> Jay




Why the hell not  

I don't know what we'll do about tucker,don't expect a pig on a spit here.


Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish


----------



## jayandcath (5/12/08)

Batz said:


> Why the hell not
> 
> I don't know what we'll do about tucker,don't expect a pig on a spit here.
> 
> ...



Let's do what we did last time, everyone bring a plate. The curries were good but should we do something different????


----------



## InCider (5/12/08)

I'm in! WooHoo!


----------



## kram (5/12/08)

I'm possibly in


----------



## clean brewer (5/12/08)

Why the hell not  

I don't know what we'll do about tucker,don't expect a pig on a spit here.


Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... :unsure: )


----------



## Batz (5/12/08)

jayandcath said:


> Let's do what we did last time, everyone bring a plate. The curries were good but should we do something different????



The weather will be hot so I'll suggest finger tucker,cold if possible.
Warming up lots of dishes of tucker can be a bit difficult.Whatever it's got to be easy at the cave  

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (5/12/08)

Batz said:


> The weather will be hot so I'll suggest finger tucker,cold if possible.
> Warming up lots of dishes of tucker can be a bit difficult.Whatever it's got to be easy at the cave
> 
> Batz



Mate, lets make it camping rules....If you can't cook it on the BBQ you can't have it.


----------



## Henno (5/12/08)

I think Batz should provide 17kg of prawns and I'll bring some fresh bread. Prawn sangas for all!


----------



## Henno (5/12/08)

Just re read my last post and I think I was a bit out of line. I'm not going to bring bread!


----------



## Batz (6/12/08)

Henno said:


> Just re read my last post and I think I was a bit out of line. I'm not going to bring bread!




Don't forget your swag


----------



## Batz (6/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... ) 
TidalPete-Depending on things


Hot weather or not Julie said she's doing one of her Vindaloos :super: So the warming plates will be out guys.
Beds have been accounted for sometime back,plenty of floor space is available still.Tents can be pitched on the lawn if required.


Batz


----------



## InCider (6/12/08)

I'm going for the usual bed. And I'll work on making a special chilli sauce for the occasion


----------



## Batz (6/12/08)

How did the German sausages , sauerkraut and crusty rolls go at Agnes?
That sounds easy and yummy


Batz


----------



## jayandcath (6/12/08)

Batz said:


> How did the German sausages , sauerkraut and crusty rolls go at Agnes?
> That sounds easy and yummy
> 
> 
> Batz



Really good mate, they got cleaned up in no time. Even used the mustard on the breaky rolls.

Jay


----------



## jayandcath (6/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... ) 
TidalPete-Depending on things
Jay - Hopefully Amber Ale and german sausage.

And Incider and I thought it be good to make it fancy dress. Maybe gender bender


----------



## Batz (6/12/08)

OK if you guys don't mind lets do the sausage in roll thingy,I'll get some prices on it all and buy the stuff.
We can all chuck in for the costs,bring something along still if you like.



Now fancy dress?? That I'll will leave up to jayandcath and InCider to organize....it's all yours guys :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (6/12/08)

Poop..........can't make the practice Zwickel visit  hope I can make the real Zwickel visit later in the year.


----------



## InCider (6/12/08)

Great stuff Batz - I'm keen as! We might need some charcoal tablets as well - once the onions, saurkraut and rollmops wind there way through...

And as for the dress ups, Jay and I have agreed to drive up in costume - as it worked so well when we stopped in at Redlands on the way to Agnes  

We love you Redlands!


----------



## yardy (6/12/08)

InCider said:


> We love you Redlands!



isn't it Rosedale ?


----------



## InCider (6/12/08)

yardy said:


> isn't it Rosedale ?



Yep. I was waiting for Jay to correct me for the umpteenth time :lol:


----------



## jayandcath (6/12/08)

InCider said:


> Yep. I was waiting for Jay to correct me for the umpteenth time :lol:



I've given up ya f%$king retard.

Jay


----------



## jayandcath (8/12/08)

Sorry one and all, I just realized that I'm on holiday's on the 17th and will be in Rocky. Not happy Jan!

Hope it all cruises on and fun is had by all, I was bloody looking forward to having a few with that shity view Batz.

Jay


----------



## yardy (9/12/08)

jayandcath said:


> I'm on holiday's on the 17th and will be in Rocky.



shit mate, who goes to rockhampton for a hol :blink: h34r:


----------



## winkle (23/12/08)

yardy said:


> shit mate, who goes to rockhampton for a hol :blink: h34r:



+1 :lol: 
I should be good for a half keg of something - maybe Suma Ale or UXB and some munchies.
Who's bringing the beer bong and Carlton Cold????


----------



## Batz (31/12/08)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Ross
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... ) 
TidalPete-Depending on things
Jay - Hopefully Amber Ale and german sausage.

Not long now,who's still in?


----------



## winkle (1/1/09)

I'll confirm after her-in-doors has a bottle of bubbly tonite


----------



## Batz (4/1/09)

Only 13 days until this PU

I'll buy some crusty rolls,sagas and sauerkraut for the night,can I ask everyone to bring a plate of something? Finger food would be great,easy is the order of the night.
Now with people all bringing a plate fridge room is at a premium,so if you can keep whatever you bring cool yourself it would be much appreciated.
It would be nice if we had a few extra kegs as well,I have gas,reg and pluto available for one keg but it would have to go into a plastic bin with ice.I'll have 4-5 kegs on tap.
I am also inviting a few locals to this PU,all very nice people.

Batz


----------



## Ross (4/1/09)

sorry guys, i'll have to miss this one...sink a few for me  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (4/1/09)

Ross said:


> sorry guys, i'll have to miss this one...sink a few for me
> 
> cheers Ross




Ross! :angry: 

There's more dropping out than confirming

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Mr and Mrs Jay
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... ) 
TidalPete-Depending on things
Jay - Hopefully Amber Ale and german sausage.


----------



## TidalPete (4/1/09)

Batz said:


> Mr and Mrs Batz
> Andrew and Lisa
> Henno and Teri
> NickB
> ...



Who's the Piker in the Crowd Rossco?  :lol: 

TP :beer:
Edit --------------- Have I got the strikeouts right?


----------



## NickB (4/1/09)

I should be in....moving house again a week after, but still keen to make it along... Will bring nibbles of some sort, and a keg of either Hef, or Mothballs Vienna (Non-bastardised version) depending on which has aged better when I get back to QLD in two days time!

See you all on Ze 17th, ya!

 Cheers

PS: will be driving up from Springfield, so anyone needing a lift let me know by PM ASAP.


----------



## JoeG (5/1/09)

I'm still in - I should be good for a party keg of something :chug: 

I'll bring some nibbles too, cheese platter or similar.


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa 
Henno and Teri 
NickB
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending 
JoeG 
Bonj - well I had permission last time I mentioned it, so I'm running on that.
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish (and bag pipes? Wake this valley up!)
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... ) 
TidalPete ---- Bringing 12 litres or so of bottles of this & that & his good self + hash browns for Breaky. What more could anyone ask for for a great night?


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> TidalPete ---- Bringing 12 litres or so of bottles of this & that & his good self + hash browns for Breaky. What more could anyone ask for for a great night?




Nice to see you attending a Brewerhood meet again Pete.
Where are those Brewerhood logos that were made up by some of the brothers?

Batz


----------



## winkle (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> Nice to see you attending a Brewerhood meet again Pete.
> Where are those Brewerhood logos that were made up by some of the brothers?
> 
> Batz


Brewerhood stickers, now there's a thought. Should be there, just waiting on a work job to clear the "must be done tomorrow" tray. With a bit of luck it won't appear on my desk until Feb  .

Edit: half keg of something - probably UXB Belgian ale.


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

winkle said:


> Brewerhood stickers, now there's a thought. Should be there, just waiting on a work job to clear the "must be done tomorrow" tray. With a bit of luck it won't appear on my desk until Feb  .
> 
> Edit: half keg of something - probably UXB Belgian ale.




If we can get a good logo I can have stickers made up ready for the PU

Batz


----------



## winkle (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> If we can get a good logo I can have stickers made up ready for the PU
> 
> Batz



Didn't Chad win the logo comp? Bugger, can't find the brewerhood web site :blink: .
I take it you've got plenty of my ones.


----------



## TidalPete (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> Where are those Brewerhood logos that were made up by some of the brothers?
> Batz



:icon_offtopic: 

Not wanting to be a PITA here but I know we originally had our heads in the clouds when the Brotherhood :super: came into being.
There have never been any significant improvements to the website (If it's still there? I haven't checked), & not too much saving of pics of get-togethers, etc or as you say Batz, logos.
Maybe it's time to make a renewed effort to make the Brotherhood more, shall we say, cool?
Another (And easier) option would to just put the Brewerhood into the "Brew Clubs" forum & go from there?

Just my 2 bob's worth & I stand to be corrected as I'm sure I will be.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

Lets not get all serious about this,just give me a logo or whatever it's called.
I think websites are best forgotten,good companionship and beer drinking are the go :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> I think websites are best forgotten,good companionship and beer drinking are the go :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers:
> Batz



+1 Batz. Just my sentiments. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

Interesting old stuff

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p;hl=brewerhood

And how it all started

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=bat+cave

Batz


----------



## bonj (5/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> If it's still there? I haven't checked



I think that sums up the website pretty succinctly. It wasn't really used, and therefore the DNS registration was allowed to lapse.

The logo sounds great. Stickers are a great place to start. I'd love to have a Brewerhood shirt or beer glass or something. That would be way cool.

Unfortunately, a revised list appears below without me on it. I can't do it at the moment guys, sorry. 

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa
Henno and Teri
NickB
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending
JoeG
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish (and bag pipes? Wake this valley up!)
Clean Brewer(fingers crossed, no wedding to cater for.... )
TidalPete ---- Bringing 12 litres or so of bottles of this & that & his good self + hash browns for Breaky. What more could anyone ask for for a great night?


----------



## TidalPete (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> And how it all started
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=bat+cave
> Batz



Gave up after page 3 mate. I can remember it down to the last word.
In the end it turned out to be very sad for a Born & Bred Queensland Boy.
We *really *have been invaded.  
Who was it that said "When in Rome Do as Romans Do"?
Guess I'll just have to live with it????? *But I will never surrender to the southern hordes.*  :lol: 

TP 
PS --- Just saw your post Bonj ---- It wasn't me who took you off the list mate. Feel free to put yourself back on. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)

From the original files






Needs a sheep


----------



## TidalPete (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> From the original files
> 
> 
> View attachment 23645
> ...



A Born and Bred Queensland Sheep thank you very much Batz. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj (5/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> PS --- Just saw your post Bonj ---- It wasn't me who took you off the list mate. Feel free to put yourself back on. :icon_cheers:


No, mate. I took myself off. I can't make it this time.

oops.... just came back to the laptop and realised I hadn't posted this... :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> From the original files
> 
> 
> View attachment 23645
> ...



Don't we all? <_< 

Campbell
Attending. The Mrs may be busy.


----------



## Batz (5/1/09)




----------



## winkle (5/1/09)

That'll do it 
Edit: maybe both of them.


----------



## TidalPete (5/1/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 23648



Please Batz, I'm begging you not to do this. Your popularity rating is\should be now on par with mine ---




or is the above post just a



?
I am hoping it is the latter?
NO SHEEP OR ANY OTHER ANIMAL IN THE BREWERHOOD LOGO IS GOOD. :beerbang: 

TP :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/1/09)

Looking forward to seeing all the old faces again.
I'll be bringing a keg of English Mild Ale, bottle of home made pickled onions and something else food related, any suggestions Batz?

Andrew


----------



## Batz (6/1/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looking forward to seeing all the old faces again.
> I'll be bringing a keg of English Mild Ale, bottle of home made pickled onions and something else food related, any suggestions Batz?
> 
> Andrew




Sounds great just as it is :icon_chickcheers: casseroles/curries if they are in a crock pot thingy,or can go on my warmer plates.Junk food,,pizza KFC or whatever. I am afraid pig on a spit is not my thing.I don't want to do anything much really,beer drinking excepted

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/1/09)

Batz said:


> Sounds great just as it is :icon_chickcheers: casseroles/curries if they are in a crock pot thingy,or can go on my warmer plates.Junk food,,pizza KFC or whatever. I am afraid pig on a spit is not my thing.I don't want to do anything much really,beer drinking excepted
> 
> Batz



OK, I'll bring a crock pot of something. I'll bring gas and a tap for my Mild too.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (7/1/09)

Also need bacon & eggs ,bloody cooks ain't laying ATM,should be saggers left over from the night before.
Bread,sauce,plates,plastic eating things and coffee I'll have already.

Batz


----------



## stillscottish (8/1/09)

I can bring Bacon and Eggs. Can't guarantee an ability to consume them, though. :icon_vomit: 
Black pudding too? Or are rollmops the go?????

Campbell


----------



## TidalPete (8/1/09)

stillscottish said:


> I can bring Bacon and Eggs. Can't guarantee an ability to consume them, though.
> Black pudding too? Or are rollmops the go?????
> 
> Campbell



Black pudding! :icon_drool2: 

Just do it Campbell.

What with the animal of choice leaning towards sheep at Brewerhood Do's, sheeps blood will go down especially well with batz eggs.  
Batz eggs? I thought they gave birth to live young? :lol: 

Pete. :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/1/09)

Ok, change of plans. I will bring a Kolsch instead of the Mild, and a Malaysian Beef Curry in the crock pot.

Batz, I assume since the chooks aren't producing any bum nuts you'll be supplying a nice selection of chicken dishes instead?  



Andrew


----------



## Zwickel (8/1/09)

Sorry mates, Im reading this thread with jealous. I had to postpone my flight due to problems with my employer.

Finally I bought my ticket yesterday, will leave here at 28. of Feb., arrive at Brisbane 1. of March, evening.

Im gonna contact some of you via PM for further informations.

Cheers mates :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (8/1/09)

Any ideas on what I should bring? (be nice now!)

QldKev


----------



## Batz (8/1/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Batz, I assume since the chooks aren't producing any bum nuts you'll be supplying a nice selection of chicken dishes instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew




Couple of heads with be falling early next week Andrew,we have four roosters ATM.Whoever sexed the day old chickens I bought last time needs retraining <_< 

Batz


----------



## yardy (8/1/09)

Batz said:


> Whoever sexed the day old chickens I bought last time needs retraining <_<
> 
> Batz



I know your pain...

4 _supposed_ hens bought from the bundy markets, 3 very butch hens (All named Ellen :lol: ) and one that lays eggs out of that lot....


Yard


----------



## stillscottish (8/1/09)

QldKev said:


> Any ideas on what I should bring? (be nice now!)
> 
> QldKev



Vaseline and knee pads? :unsure: 

Campbell
naughty, not nice.


----------



## Henno (8/1/09)

I'll bring either a keg of amber or ESB depending on which is tasting better at the time. I have a pluto but will need gas. It'll be gassed so will just need a couple gas hits to serve all night. I'll whack it in a big bin with heaps of ice.

Foodwise I am still undecided. I am thinking of bringing a 5kg coral trout and some mud crabs just to make Zwickel cry when he sees the pics!


----------



## Zwickel (8/1/09)

Henno said:


> .... I am thinking of bringing a 5kg coral trout and some mud crabs just to make Zwickel cry when he sees the pics!



Henno, if you do that, Im gonna drink the german beer Im carrying with me, all by myself.


----------



## winkle (8/1/09)

What sort of rock-up time Batz? I don't want to get there 3-4 hours early this time and crash after dinner  . I might be able to scare some cackle-berries out of my geriatric chooks as back-up and bread rolls or somethin as well as some munchies. 
Left over UXB served from a dalek should be the beer - unless it is demolished this weekend.


----------



## scoundrel (8/1/09)

hey guys

any chance me coming as well? i don't have anything ready atm (work stuffing me about).
although i could splurge on a case of schneider weisse "kristall", im an ace cooks too (3 yrs apprentice chef).
cheers


----------



## Batz (8/1/09)

winkle said:


> What sort of rock-up time Batz? I don't want to get there 3-4 hours early this time and crash after dinner  . I might be able to scare some cackle-berries out of my geriatric chooks as back-up and bread rolls or somethin as well as some munchies.
> Left over UXB served from a dalek should be the beer - unless it is demolished this weekend.



Around 3-4pm would be good.

Don't forget guys it's finger food or similar,I am not cooking up anything but a few snags.

Batz


----------



## QldKev (9/1/09)

I'll grab a large platter of finger foods
Cold polony/samlami/hams/etc, Cheeses, pickled onions, and all that type of crap. I'll try and run down to get some local buthcer beer stix.

QldKev


----------



## TidalPete (9/1/09)

Batz said:


> Don't forget guys it's finger food or similar,I am not cooking up anything but a few snags.
> Batz



As well as the hash browns I will bring pasta if that will suit?

Pete. :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/1/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey guys
> 
> any chance me coming as well? i don't have anything ready atm (work stuffing me about).
> although i could splurge on a case of schneider weisse "kristall", im an ace cooks too (3 yrs apprentice chef).
> cheers




scoundrelrogue sorry mate just noticed your post,most very wecome to join us.


Batz

I won't mention it hey?


----------



## clean brewer (9/1/09)

Mr and Mrs Batz
Andrew and Lisa
Henno and Teri
NickB
Perry and Anna
InCider
Troydo depending
JoeG
QldKev and Julie (and a 4wd to sleep in)
Mr and Mrs Stillscottish (and bag pipes? Wake this valley up!)
TidalPete ---- Bringing 12 litres or so of bottles of this & that & his good self + hash browns for Breaky. What more could anyone ask for for a great night?

As usual, cant make it, f--king Hospitality and small business... :angry: 

Anyhow, I have got 3 weeks off the following day and heading off Camping at Bargara for 9 days for serious R and R (only had 3 weeks off in 3 years  ) and will do some serious brewing for the following 2..  

Anyhow, I really do hope to get to come to something in 2009, its very difficult to have a Saturday off in my job, anyhow maybe Ill have to visit some brew days in 09 to have some socialisation..


----------



## NickB (10/1/09)

I'm now 50/50 as to attending - may have to work the daytime...so could potentially head up after, but I will let you know!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/1/09)

NickB said:


> I'm now 50/50 as to attending - may have to work the daytime...so could potentially head up after, but I will let you know!
> 
> Cheers



HTFU Nick,(plenty of chicks roosters there)


----------



## NickB (10/1/09)

LOL, nice....very nice. I'm not the bitch anymore..... 

Just resigned, and requested the sunday off, so at worst I think I'll be up later on sat arvo, keg in tow


----------



## QldKev (10/1/09)

NickB said:


> I'm now 50/50 as to attending - may have to work the daytime...so could potentially head up after, but I will let you know!
> 
> Cheers



Which 50% of you will be coming along?

QldKev


----------



## NickB (10/1/09)

QldKev said:


> Which 50% of you will be coming along?
> 
> QldKev




The alcoholic half...


----------



## winkle (10/1/09)

NickB said:


> LOL, nice....very nice. I'm not the bitch anymore.....
> 
> Just resigned, and requested the sunday off, so at worst I think I'll be up later on sat arvo, keg in tow



Ha, just resigned - then asked for a *Day Off*, like your style Nick  .


----------



## NickB (10/1/09)




----------



## scoundrel (10/1/09)

cheers batz
ill probably dropp in at about 8pm(ish) depending on work atm.
then there shall be plenty of  .
come you pm me the address.


----------



## Batz (10/1/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> cheers batz
> ill probably dropp in at about 8pm(ish) depending on work atm.
> then there shall be plenty of  .
> come you pm me the address.



I'll PM you with the 'how to get here details' anyone else need them?

Batz


----------



## NickB (10/1/09)

Me Batz.... unless your cousins in 'town' can point the 'mechanical horse' in the right direction.....


----------



## Batz (10/1/09)

NickB said:


> Me Batz.... unless your cousins in 'town' can point the 'mechanical horse' in the right direction.....




OK PMed you both.

Nick you know someone needs to walk in front of the horseless carriage holding a red flag,common practice in Kin Kin.

Batz


----------



## Henno (10/1/09)

Better let me know again batz. I'll be coming from the Gympie train station after picking up the missus on her way back from Brissy.


----------



## Batz (10/1/09)

Henno said:


> Better let me know again batz. I'll be coming from the Gympie train station after picking up the missus on her way back from Brissy.




Why not have her get off at Cooroy?


----------



## QldKev (11/1/09)

Batz, can I also get the directions from the highway.

AndrewQld / Henno, I' taking the 4wd for sleeping in, so if you & partners want a lift let me know. All 6 of us would not be a problem. (Henno you wuld have to get to my place, ok to the leave the car)

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/09)

QldKev said:


> Batz, can I also get the directions from the highway.
> 
> AndrewQld / Henno, I' taking the 4wd for sleeping in, so if you & partners want a lift let me know. All 6 of us would not be a problem. (Henno you wuld have to get to my place, ok to the leave the car)
> 
> QldKev




Thanks Kev, I have just PMed you.


----------



## Batz (11/1/09)

Couple of the ladies can't make it




Mr and Mrs Batz- German snags,sauerkraut,plastic plates/cutlery.bread for brekky.Nibbles
Andrew-Curry, bottle of home made pickled onions 
Henno and Teri
NickB-nibbles of some sort
Perry and Anna-Crusty hotdog rolls (for the German snags),eggs
InCider
Troydo depending
JoeG-some nibbles too, cheese platter or similar
QldKev and Julie- Cold polony/samlami/hams/etc, Cheeses, pickled onions, and all that type of crap
StillScottish- Bacon and Eggs 
TidalPete ---- hash browns for Breaky. Pasta for dinner


----------



## Batz (11/1/09)

Batz said:


> Couple of the ladies can't make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hendo needs gas does anyone else? I can put a 'T' on the line.
If you are bringing a plastic rubbish bin or similar for your keg,ice is available from the Kin Kin International Hotel
You drive past it,not much else but there is a pub :icon_drunk: 

Batz


----------



## Zizzle (12/1/09)

Batz said:


> .Whoever sexed the day old chickens I bought last time needs retraining



Just get InCider to do it. He is a very talented, eager and willing farm animal sexer. Especially effective with Ewes from what I have seen. 

Ask him about his money back guarantee!

Hope y'all have a top night. Have a beer or two for me.


----------



## Batz (12/1/09)

BarBra is still at Sqyres,with a bit of luck she will arrive in time for this PU.
I believe she can travel via express post bag :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (12/1/09)

InCider
Troydo depending

Anyone heard from these two?


----------



## bonj (12/1/09)

Batz said:


> InCider
> Troydo depending
> 
> Anyone heard from these two?


Troydo is having a good time in Europe. He is flying back on the 14th, but not sure of his actual arrival date.


----------



## NickB (12/1/09)

I'll drag Troydo along, jet lagged or not. Lazy bugger isn't gonna get out of this!!!

How are we looking for glasses Batz? BYO like the swap?

Cheers


----------



## InCider (12/1/09)

I'M BACK

I'M COMING

I'M BALD

I'M READY TO SHAG CHICKENS

I'M READY TO EMPTY KEGS


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/1/09)

Good on you Incider, we can all look forward to "chickens on a spit" :huh: 

See ya saturday.

Andrew


----------



## InCider (12/1/09)

Thanks Andrew - wouldn't miss it for the world!

I'll read the whole thread tomorrow (and see who has been the funniest fecker with the most frivolous posts) and see who's coming up from BNE so I can grab a lift. And I'l have to work out what I need to bring too.  

InCider.


----------



## NickB (12/1/09)

Sean, I can grab you on the way if you like - most likely won't be leaving down here till after 3 though, so up to you if that's too late or not!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

NickB said:


> I'll drag Troydo along, jet lagged or not. Lazy bugger isn't gonna get out of this!!!
> 
> How are we looking for glasses Batz? BYO like the swap?
> 
> Cheers




BYO glasses would help, I have a fair few but it makes it easy if you bring your own. 

I think I have Julie making a Vindaloo curry 


So all is good? Let me know otherwise.

Batz


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

I'll make a chilli sauce for the occaision and see if Beerwah Woolies has Rollmops.

Pete - the chilli sauce will have all organically grown QUEENSLAND chillis  None of that cockroach rubbish for us mate 

InCider.


----------



## winkle (13/1/09)

InCider said:


> Thanks Andrew - wouldn't miss it for the world!
> 
> I'll read the whole thread tomorrow (and see who has been the funniest fecker with the most frivolous posts) and see who's coming up from BNE so I can grab a lift. And I'l have to work out what I need to bring too.
> 
> InCider.



You'd been that quiet I thought you were in the Big House 

Edit: we might be going past about 2pm.


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

I've ordered 50 German snags 25 Kransky and 25 German Frankfurters,to be collected from Gympie Friday.They better be good the buggers cost me $60.00 !!  








Batz


----------



## bonj (13/1/09)

The German sausage guy at the Rocklea markets (every Saturday morning) has South Aussie Mettwurst, which is miles better than the supermarket stuff if anyone from Brissy is heading up.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/1/09)

Batz said:


> I've ordered 50 German snags 25 Kransky and 25 German Frankfurters,to be collected from Gympie Friday.They better be good the buggers cost me $60.00 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your a legend Batz, if the're from the German butchers we spoke about last time I was down they will be awsome!

Andrew


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Your a legend Batz, if the're from the German butchers we spoke about last time I was down they will be awsome!
> 
> Andrew




That's the place !


----------



## Steve (13/1/09)

especially with your wifes chicken vindaloo on top :icon_drool2:


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

I could have been in the big house Winkle - the BIG Glasshouse! Bloody addicted to tabbing around the fecking things atm. It gives me a mean thirst!

If your're going past at 2pm I might have to meet you next to the highway if that's OK. Nick - I know I said I was going to come with you but the chickens are calling me...'book book book' (they know I am a librarian by trade)

Any objection to Rollmops on saturday? Anyone who hasn't had them? :lol:


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

Brewers be warned !
The mosquitoes are big and hungry ATM,bring your favorite repellent.




Batz


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

Batz said:


> Brewers be warned !
> The mosquitoes are big and hungry ATM,bring your favorite repellent.
> 
> View attachment 23872
> ...



OK


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/09)

InCider said:


> Any objection to Rollmops on saturday? Anyone who hasn't had them? :lol:



Me & I don't want any! More importantly are you bring beer?
A good host in Qld always supplies the Aeroguard Batz.  
TP


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Me & I don't want any! More importantly are you bring beer?
> A good host in Qld always supplies the Aeroguard Batz.
> TP



They're delicious TP  First time I had them was at Henno's - we were going to have them in the morning as Zwickel's hangover cure, but had them early instead. Divine!  

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/09)

InCider said:


> They're delicious TP  First time I had them was at Henno's - we were going to have them in the morning as Zwickel's hangover cure, but had them early instead. Divine!
> 
> InCider.



You still haven't answered the question ---- Are you bring any beer of a drinkable quality?

TP


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Me & I don't want any! More importantly are you bring beer?
> A good host in Qld always supplies the Aeroguard Batz.
> TP




We don't spray chemicals like aeroguard on ourselves Pete,so if you do like this type of poison you'll have to bring your own


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/09)

Batz said:


> We don't spray chemicals like aeroguard on ourselves Pete,so if you do like this type of poison you'll have to bring your own



Nah Batz, looks like I'll have to rely on the old cow shit (As opposed to bullshit, although I suppose that would do?) method. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Are you bring any beer of a drinkable quality?
> 
> TP



Oh Pete - I'm still bringing a Cider  All Stanthorpe apples too! I call it the Xenophobercider :lol:


----------



## Henno (13/1/09)

Does anybody mind if I bring a mate? I have to tell you that he doesn't drink due to his religious beliefs though. But he is a hoot at parties and hardly gets invited anywhere anymore for some reason. 

Here's a pic of him




Oh yeah, he's a great keyboard player as well and used to play for Britney! Come on guys he's a great bloke and I'd love you all to meet him.



I reckon he'd love Barbara as well.


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/09)

Henno said:


> Does anybody mind if I bring a mate? I have to tell you that he doesn't drink due to his religious beliefs though. But he is a hoot at parties and hardly gets invited anywhere anymore for some reason.
> 
> Here's a pic of him
> View attachment 23875



No worries Henno! :icon_cheers: 

He's probably less dangerous to our persons than Incider's cider.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Henno (13/1/09)

InCider said:


> Thanks Andrew - wouldn't miss it for the world!
> 
> I'll read the whole thread tomorrow (and see who has been the funniest fecker with the most frivolous posts)
> InCider.




Sorry, I kinda took that as a challenge


----------



## InCider (13/1/09)

Henno said:


> Sorry, I kinda took that as a challenge



you'll find Pete's late night PM's hard to beat :lol: 

*ducking for cover and logging off*


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/09)

InCider said:


> you'll find Pete's late night PM's hard to beat
> 
> *ducking for cover and logging off*



Who was it who said --- "What ye sow so ye shall reap" Incider?
Glad you still remember that nice PM I sent you all that time ago. That means that it served it's purpose well.

It was so very well deserved. :beerbang: 

TP


----------



## winkle (13/1/09)

So now we're got the practise piss-up for Zwickel sorted, I suppose we'll have to organise a real one (or two or....).


----------



## Batz (14/1/09)

winkle said:


> So now we're got the practise piss-up for Zwickel sorted, I suppose we'll have to organise a real one (or two or....).




That's it Perry
By the looks of it I may be home as well :beer: :chug:  :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (14/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Who was it who said --- "What ye sow so ye shall reap" Incider?
> Glad you still remember that nice PM I sent you all that time ago. That means that it served it's purpose well.
> 
> It was so very well deserved. :beerbang:
> ...


----------



## sqyre (14/1/09)

Baabra has been despatched via overnight frieght...  
It cost a frigin fortune... then i realised i should of deflated her first... :huh: 
But dont worry Batz i have wrapped her up nice and snug in brown paper and twine and marked her clearly with all the precationary labels.
like...
"FRAGILE"
"THIS WAY UP"
and
"DO NOT PUNCTURE, BLOW UP SEX GOAT, ."
in big letters all over her.... And of course your details in Big easy to read letters...
so there will be no chance of them loosing her.. Everyone will know she's yours Batz..

and i had a spare "INSERT THIS END" sign which i chucked on for good measure..

Dont worry Mate, its not like its a small town or anything..  

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB (14/1/09)

LOL, Gold, pure gold.... Sqyre - you owe me a new keyboard.... i just snorted beer out my nose all over mine...


----------



## InCider (14/1/09)

And he sent it 'C/O Kin Kin International Hotel'


----------



## Henno (14/1/09)

Poor ole Batz. Now everybody in Kinkin will think it's a blow up sex goat when we all know it's a blow up sex sheep. My god what an embarassing mistake!


----------



## Zwickel (14/1/09)




----------



## Batz (15/1/09)

sqyre said:


> Baabra has been despatched via overnight frieght...
> It cost a frigin fortune... then i realised i should of deflated her first... :huh:
> But dont worry Batz i have wrapped her up nice and snug in brown paper and twine and marked her clearly with all the precationary labels.
> like...
> ...




Nothing usual for the Kin Kin post orifice

Batz


----------



## Batz (15/1/09)

sqyre said:


> Baabra has been despatched via overnight frieght...
> It cost a frigin fortune... then i realised i should of deflated her first... But dont worry Batz i have wrapped her up nice and snug in brown paper and twine and marked her clearly with all the precationary labels.
> like...
> "FRAGILE"
> ...




And I thought he was kidding <_< 
A few looks at the post office today when I collected Baabra....not looking forward to my Friday pub visit tomorrow :huh:




Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/09)

Batz said:


> And I thought he was kidding <_<
> A few looks at the post office today when I collected Baabra....not looking forward to my Friday pub visit tomorrow :huh:
> 
> View attachment 23943
> ...



Now that is funny. Good one Bruce. :lol: 
Dont know what you covered your name for batz.
All we have to do is call the Kin Kin post office and ask who the local goat f*#$%r is.
:lol:


----------



## sqyre (15/1/09)

I meant to put Sheep, but i must have confused her with one of my own sex toys.. :lol: 
Sqyre...


----------



## Duff (15/1/09)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (15/1/09)

It'll make finding the Bat Cave piss easy, just ask any local - "Excuse me , where does the sexual deviate live?"


----------



## Batz (15/1/09)

winkle said:


> It'll make finding the Bat Cave piss easy, just ask any local - "Excuse me , where does the sexual deviate live?"


----------



## winkle (15/1/09)

Gradually getting all my shit in the one sock. ETA @ the Bat Cave circa 3.30pm (Beer stop at the Kin Kin Pub permitting) B) probably team Winkle, team Stillscottish and a sheepless Incider in the one keg transporter. Beats working.


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

By the look of it you guys will have a blast, the norm for the batcave! a beaitiful part of the world, lucky buggers. Wish I could make it. The world moves just that bit slower up here eh Batz, and the local businesses still believe that ripping you off is not a national pastime. Staff in the shops actually make eye contact with you and want to talk to you, well maybe with the exception of McDonalds they still look out the window and play their customer contact tapes, but in general I'm liking doing business in Gumpy.

Batz where is the German Butcher in Gumpy, mentioned a few posts ago. After some requests the Jocky Club bottlo now stocks the full range of James Sqire beers, moving well too, bit pissed off they were out of my fav IPA today.


----------



## InCider (15/1/09)

Sqyre got me too Batz.


----------



## Batz (15/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> .
> 
> Batz where is the German Butcher in Gumpy, mentioned a few posts ago.




Not strictly a German Butcher but a continental type one,you will be knocked over by the wonderful smoked meat smell once your open the door. He usually passes you something to eat before you even get to peer in at the snags etc.
I have bought my xmas ham there the last two years and it's the best I've ever had,his bacon is as good as it gets too.Goes without saying he smokes all his own meats.

Address
Smithfield St
Gympie
QLD, 4570
Australia 

Contact Details
Ph: (07) 5482 2654 

That's the little street in the middle of Mary Street. Westpac on the corner,across from Subway.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

Batz said:


> Not strictly a German Butcher but a continental type one,you will be knocked over by the wonderful smoked meat smell once your open the door. He usually passes you something to eat before you even get to peer in at the snags etc.
> I have bought my xmas ham there the last two years and it's the best I've ever had,his bacon is as good as it gets too.Goes without saying he smokes all his own meats.
> 
> Address
> ...



Bingo, missus reckoned that would be the one, ta Batz

Screwy


----------



## Zizzle (16/1/09)

InCider said:


> Sqyre got me too Batz.



Well it made it to the right place as a result right? And you paid for it.

Sqyre might be up for a job in marketing next.

Haha, Serving suggestion: mash, ferment (with yeast only) and chill. Add hops to taste.


----------



## InCider (16/1/09)

I'm excited!


----------



## NickB (16/1/09)

Me too!

I'm aiming to leave Bris around 3:30, so should lob in around 6:30 or 7pm....


----------



## InCider (16/1/09)

Just in time for you to go to bed mate! :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/09)

InCider said:


> Just in time for you to go to bed mate! :lol:



Make just one mistake Nick :lol:


----------



## InCider (16/1/09)

He's feeling henpecked! :lol:


----------



## Jye (16/1/09)

Look at those brown puppy dog eyes... he will always be our bitch


----------



## Batz (16/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Make just one mistake Nick :lol:




Not Manuel I hope


----------



## Batz (16/1/09)

Just a little surprise for you guys that will be here by 4 pm.


No................. best to keep that a seceret....bring gloves

Batz


----------



## Batz (16/1/09)

Thanks to Andrews little persuasion Julie has made her famous Vindaloo Curry for the night.




That's a blow torch <====


And she has to drive 100's of kms to get sauerkraut someone else should have bought :angry: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/1/09)

Batz said:


> Thanks to Andrews little persuasion Julie has made her famous Vindaloo Curry for the night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23976
> ...



I can grab some if you want, let me know.

Andrew


----------



## InCider (16/1/09)

I'll grab it in the morning - going out for Rollmops anyway. How many jars do you think we'll need?


----------



## Batz (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> I'll grab it in the morning - going out for Rollmops anyway. How many jars do you think we'll need?



Two should do it


----------



## Zwickel (17/1/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 23976
> That's a blow torch <====






Thats yours Batz, Ill bring it with me.

You may fry some of the Rollmops :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

No worries, saurkraut and rollmops and I'll get busy on the chilli sauce too. My secret recipe is for Man-Sauce


----------



## Batz (17/1/09)

Zwickel said:


> View attachment 23977
> 
> 
> Thats yours Batz, Ill bring it with me.
> ...




Fantastic ! and a 'Bat' brand as well

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> No worries, saurkraut and rollmops and I'll get busy on the chilli sauce too. My secret recipe is for Man-Sauce




I've got some pickled chillies with your name on them too InCider, hope your wearing your asbestos undies.

Andrew


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

Oh yeah! I'm there Andrew! Can't wait!

Just making a sauce for Batz now... it won't be too hot compared to the Habby Go Lucky Monster I took last time, but was thinking of dropping an amarillo pellet in...


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> Oh yeah! I'm there Andrew! Can't wait!
> 
> Just making a sauce for Batz now... it won't be too hot compared to the Habby Go Lucky Monster I took last time, but was thinking of dropping an amarillo pellet in...



That should give the sauce a nice fruity finish Sean, without actually adding fruit. 
Ahhh, the Habby Go Lucky Monster, I still have the scars from over indulging in that freak of nature, wonderful stuff.

Andrew


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> That should give the sauce a nice fruity finish Sean, without actually adding fruit.
> Ahhh, the Habby Go Lucky Monster, I still have the scars from over indulging in that freak of nature, wonderful stuff.
> 
> Andrew




I've got some kaffir limes and have put the pith from one it and cider vinegar... and some shallots and whatever else pops up 

That other sauce was warm. One bottle I had fermented in the fridge - opened the pop top, hit my face, eyes, the roof and tasted great! I did a poor job of cleaning the roof as I felt I had been maced.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

Kin Kin weather:

Expected top: 31c
Overnight low: 22
Currently: 26.4
High tide: 16.13hrs
Low tide: 4.43hrs


----------



## Batz (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> Kin Kin weather:
> 
> Expected top: 31c
> Overnight low: 22
> ...




Possible thunderstorm

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/wide-bay...burnett/kin-kin


That'll be nice I like thunderstorms

Don't forget your beer glass

Batz


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

I've brought some gloves up from the shed - what did we need them for Batz?


----------



## sqyre (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> I'll get busy on the chilli sauce too. My secret recipe is for Man-Sauce



This is a fitting video...
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=VVdbrYBK-kU&...feature=related

Sqyre.. :lol:


----------



## Batz (17/1/09)

InCider said:


> I've brought some gloves up from the shed - what did we need them for Batz?




You can put them back again,it's been canceled


----------



## TidalPete (17/1/09)

Batz said:


> You can put them back again,it's been canceled



Let him bring the Batz.

They'll come in handy when he goes to bed.  :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## winkle (17/1/09)

Batz said:


> You can put them back again,it's been canceled



What? Again!  
Vehicle loading commenced....


----------



## Batz (17/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Let him bring the Batz.
> 
> They'll come in handy when he goes to bed.  :lol:
> 
> TP :beer:




No worries Pete,we have some disposable internal inspection gloves here :blink: 

Still cleaning up ATM...and it's hot as

Batz


----------



## InCider (17/1/09)

I'm still excited - Winkle should be at still scottish's place, then I'm meeting them at the Ettamogah Pub...hehehe time for a quite bite to eat...


----------



## InCider (18/1/09)

Thanks Batz & Julie, Banjo and Cottonbud for a great nite, and to all the brewers too. A top nite, seeing familiar faces, good mates and great beer and food.

But most of all to me, it was great to catch up with Tidal Pete. We've been on the wind up like 4 year olds for a while, and I feel we've mended a friendship, so I want to say thanks to you Pete. Thanks mate!  

Thanks to the Campbells for the ride, Winkle for calling me every time I sent him a text, Anna for sitting next to a rollmop machine on the way home.

Joe, Henno, Terry, Kev, Julie, Nick & Andrew - you guys rock!

And Zwickel - what a great gig you missed - not long till you get here now  

I've got a shedload of pics thanks to Terry that I need to sort and upload, but here's one I just added to the 'what's in the glass' thread...

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/1/09)

As always, a great night at the Batz cave. Great to sit around and talk to you guys from previous swaps and great to meet a couple of new faces too.
The food was awesome as were all the beers.
Thanks Jeff and Julie and of course Banjo.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/1/09)

Het Batz, has Henno and Terri woken up yet?  

Andrew


----------



## Batz (18/1/09)

Great night thanks to great company.
I really appreciate the way the food works,so easy for me  So a big thanks to you all for bringing what you did,tucker,nibbles and beer.

Few assorted pictures


----------



## Batz (18/1/09)

I have removed the offending snag and given it to Banjo.Baa Bra has had a full internal clean (first for sometime I believe) I was worried she may become fly blown  

So the next PU you know where she is, she's shacked up with Banjo.

Batz


----------



## Batz (18/1/09)

Guys
Same old problem with nibbles etc 

If you bring them and put them inside or in the fridge that's where they stay !
I have found chips,nuts,yummy cheeses,pickled onions etc etc,if your bring this stuff you need to put it out to be enjoyed.I am not going to know about this stuff,all I want to do is talk and drink piss with ya  Pete's mrs made a dish for dinner that never even came out the fridge,Pete you should said "Batz let bung this in the microwave"
Just trying to get this right next time,should I buy some disposable large bowls to have in the bar room? Then people will fill them with all the yummies they brought?

Thanks again for all your effort,I know it's a serve yourself when you visit the cave but that's how it is..and your welcome anytime.

Batz


----------



## NickB (18/1/09)

Just wanted to thank Batz, Julie, Banjo and all the crew for a great night!

So, when's the next one guys.........! :beerbang:

Cheers


----------



## winkle (18/1/09)

Thanks to Batz, Julie and Banjo for another top nite. And the mystery pharter who had us regularly on the move  . Thanks also to Campbell and Hannah for the lift and putting up with the rollmop t-shirt stench from the backseat duo (not to mention Drop Kick Murphys on 11). Need a few AFDs this week.


----------



## TidalPete (18/1/09)

NickB said:


> Just wanted to thank Batz, Julie, Banjo and all the crew for a great night!
> 
> So, when's the next one guys.........! :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers



I'll second that. :icon_cheers: 
Great to see the old familiar faces (Particularly you Incider  ), meet up with a few more new ones & have a few beers with you all..
Once again, many thanks Batz & Julie for a top night & top company.

TP


----------



## QldKev (19/1/09)

Yep, another thank you to Batz and Julie for great hospitalty and an excellent night. It's always fun to catch up with the guys (and girls) for a few ales. 

QldKev & Julie


----------



## Henno (20/1/09)

I just woke up ten minutes ago. My wife has left and the house is empty! 

Good night and many thanks once again to Batz and Julie for putting up with the mania. 

I had no idea how good bagpipes sound when you're pissed. Well I did know really, that's just my excuse for carrying on like a chop whenever Campbell got them out. 

More piccies please


----------



## InCider (21/1/09)

I'll up my pics tonite - there were quite a few


----------



## NickB (24/1/09)

OK,

some more pics... Taken a while but it's my first internet access for a week, and probably my last for another week or so...

Here we go!!!
View attachment 24204
View attachment 24205


View attachment 24206
View attachment 24207


View attachment 24208
View attachment 24209


View attachment 24210
View attachment 24211


View attachment 24212
View attachment 24213



Cheers!


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/09)

I see your Winkle (Batcave) 










And I raise you one (Sqyres) 







:blink: :blink: :blink: 

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/1/09)

At least I dinna sleep behind the bar by the freezer  
Saison season cumming up if your game Campbell.


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/09)

Ooh yahh!

And I think concrete gets a bad rap. Best night's sleep I'd had all week.

Campbell


----------



## NickB (26/1/09)

stillscottish said:


> I see your Winkle (Batcave)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By my bet, pic one is during the eating of a VERY hot chilli, pic 2 is halfway through the chilli exiting.......... (note how the chilli has made the Man Mo™ pop out of his face instantaneously!!!)

OR, both are me wandering around with a camera, telling people to "look retarded".... 


MUHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## stillscottish (26/1/09)

And again the comment is; we have to be _asked_ to look retarded?


----------



## NickB (26/1/09)

Speak for yourself Campbell........... h34r:


----------



## winkle (27/1/09)

Why are people so unkind


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

winkle said:


> Why are people so unkind



Because they are just thankful it's not themselves in the sh*t Perry, :lol: 
Just human nature mate.

TP :beer:

PS --- my first attempt at including a love smiley didn't work out Sweetie. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (27/1/09)

winkle said:


> Why are people so unkind



Didn't mean to pick on you mate, but you were the only one from both events with similar mug shots. An opportunity too good to miss.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (27/1/09)

stillscottish said:


> Didn't mean to pick on you mate, but you were the only one from both events with similar mug shots. An opportunity too good to miss.
> 
> Cheers



Same shirt too


----------



## stillscottish (27/1/09)

winkle said:


> Same shirt too



And in homage to the "what do you do for a crust" thread................

.......same undies?

Campbell
mid-week drinking cos Mrs stillscottish is working away


----------



## Henno (5/2/09)

Sorry about the delay, it was actually a week after this even that Teri pointed out that we had actually taken our camera. 








At one stage I said to Batz, you know I'm getting hungry we should eat. Batz kindly said 'The Barby's over there'. I got the point.













Teri's camera is very special, it adjusts all its settings to match the alcohol consumed by the person in the photo, like this one for example;


----------

